# BBQ Gas & Portable



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

I am looking to purchase a portable GAS bbq for use with my van for £50 approx.
can you recommend one in particular

I did notice one on page 11 of practical motorhome aug07 which looks quite good if anyone knows where or how much it is.
thanks again


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I bought a "camping gaz party grill" from towsure for £ 30. Wanted this as it is small and compact and only used occasionally. Haven't tried it out yet but it comes in its own bag and canisters are light to carry as spares.

http://www.towsure.com/search

We went for this as we do not camp on campsites very often when abroad and needed something smaller than our cadac in order to clean it and also its a lot lighter.

Good hunting
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Gas Barbie*

Morning Scotsman!

Last July, neighbour returned from France. I saw him with black holdall. It was his BBQ! He had bought it from Homebase for £65ish. After he had spent ten minutes singing its praises, I decided it was good value and went and bought one.

Our new one was used several times in France. I stood it on a roll-up table. It was so stable, flexible and cleaned very easily using those hand wipe thingies, although I did make a point of using aluminium foil BBQ trays. Back into holdall and into a locker. Easy!

I've just checked the Homebase.co.uk website and the same BBQ, the Firenza, is down to £39.99. But it's only available on line. Over to you. Enjoy your barbies!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Home base BBQ looks good what gas do you run it on?

Homebase BBQ


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

*thank u*

thank u very much for the replies, i have ordered the firenza from Homebase as its the same one as in the magazine that i liked.
thanks again


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I too have just been on to order mine then I read the small print something about the order being fulfilled by Argos direct...

...so yes I looked at Argos on t'internet and lo and behold the same unit same price reserved for collection today!!

Item Code 345/5250 save yourself the wait and the delivery cost.

Cheers


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

blast blast blast could have saved £4.95 got an Argos round the corner
will just have to wait now.
thanks again


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have one, and run it fron the gas BBQ point on the external of my Autotrail (propane) you will need an adaptor to fitt the BBQ point.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry Scotsman !!


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*Gas BBQ*

Thanks Sagedog - will order one today for collection.

We have been meaning to get a gas bbq for a while so might as well get one now (what with the terrible weather - it might come in handy for an outside heater after cooking the burgers and sausages)


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

hi chascass, i had bought the end for connection into van but wondered if i should by a bigger length of gas pipe or is it long enough away from the van.
thanks


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Scotsman
I have had the BBQ for close on a year now and have only used it a couple of times without any problems.
Their may have been a problem with the regulator on the BBQ that stops you adding more tube,( cannot remember now, age thing) and my M/H is not here to check it.

Chas


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't forgrt in future.... Argos group own Homebase and they have more stock items than HB so it saves on the delivery charges.

Brian


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Gas Barbie*

Sorry to one and all. I should have mentioned that Homebase and Argos appear one and the same, just like B&Q and ScrewFix Direct.

If you open the Homebase and Argos Sites at the same time, you'll see what I mean.

Reference pipe length. I bought a 3m length for propane use and had no problems attaching it. Having no BBQ point on my M/H, I leave the propane regulator attached to the spare gas bottle. After turning off at the bottle, I simply disconnect from the BBQ. The pipe then stows in the gas locker, ready for next time.

Best wishes and bon appetit from UncleNorm.


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

well me being a true scotsman, tight axxx 

i have cancelled my homebase order and collecting my new bbq from argos in an hour so sausages tonight after all.
many thanks to you all


----------

